# I have a copyright question



## kimbaby (Jan 19, 2006)

are we allowed to post recipes from magazines? I just do not want to do any thing wrong... thanks for the help...


----------



## MJ (Jan 19, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> are we allowed to post recipes from magazines? I just do not want to do any thing wrong... thanks for the help...


You can post a link and ingredients, but not word for word. Most websites are copywritten these days to protect their "intellectual property", so no - you can't copy and paste. Look for the " © " at the bottom of the site. Like I said before - links are fine.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 20, 2006)

thank you much


----------

